# Strong Odor of Marijuana



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Any info.

Alright I live in Worcester, a decent little condo complex in the downtown area. As such, most of the owners are decent people, but some of the units are rented out to pieces of shit. Heres my story.

I took out my dogs to goto the bathroom, about 15 minutes ago, and as soon as you step into the common area (hallway area) it reeks of marijuana. My question is this. I can narrow it down to the unit, so if I call Worcester P.D., will they bother coming down? And is there anything they can do....? The hallway reeks, and I mean smells to high heaven, but its also a snow storm out, and I don't want to harrass the P.D. guys when I'm sure other stuff is going on....

Thoughts?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Any idea who they are?

Drop a dime to the drug unit. If it's somebody that they've had on their radar, you might get lucky.

If you don't get that much of a warm reception then your only option would be 911.

You work at a court house don't you? Any Worcester guys visit your place? One might be able to keep it in mind and do you a favor.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol I got the response I expected.....

"Well sir are they smoking in the hallway?"

"No Mam, but I can narrow it down to the specific unit."

"Well Sir, unless they're actually smoking in the hallway, there is not alot we can do about it, and with the snow storm, our officers are pretty busy."

"Yes mam, I understand you're busy, and know this isn't the crime of centry,I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but would it be possible for an officer to at least just swing by real quick?"

"Again sir, we're very busy, if the smell gets worse I would advise you to call us back, or if they start smoking in the hallway."

"Yes, mam thanks for your time."

I laugh, because I kind of saw that coming, but in my old town (Uxbridge) I would have had the entire shift show up for this....Haha...Time to complain to the Condo Association....Sigh...


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I had to call worcester peedee on sunday night. the officer that responded was fantastic, the c you next tuesday at dispatch was a, well, c you next tuesday.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

any indication they may have a grow, or do you think its just moderate use? ie does it smell all the time?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think you should look into some of 94c's suggestions
you work in a court you must have contacts


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

It was just a party, its the first time I've had problems (with that unit)....What really pissed me off was the noise earlier in the night, but it was only about 8:00 P.m. So when I took the dogs out around 11:00ish last night, I was almost knocked on my ass. 

Like I said, dispatch didn't seem overly concerned with it, and I wasn't going to argue with her....


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Sounds like a good opportunity for a "knock and talk" to me, but if they've got no one to send, they've got no one to send...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Foxy85 said:


> It was* just a party*, its the *first time I've had problems* (with that unit)....What really pissed me off was the noise earlier in the night, but it was only about 8:00 P.m. So when I took the dogs out around 11:00ish last night, I was almost knocked on my ass.
> 
> Like I said, *dispatch didn't seem overly concerned with it*, and I wasn't going to argue with her....


Sounds like you weren't so concerned about it either.

If you already suspected what the end result was going to be, then why did you waste everybody's time.

Wait a week, call back, and ask for the weather forecast.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I heard they called MSPCA about your dogs


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thats, fine I've got nothing to hide, just so long as the MSPCA police know they will have to check their weapons when they come into my condo....LoL,,,, ANYWAY....

I wasn't going to phone the Chief or the FBI, I asked politely and she said they were tied up....I'm not going to beg them to come down....If they were toking outside my door fine....

Sorry if you feel I wasted somebody's time, I called and complained, and she answered...whether or not I like the answer, doesn't really matter.....

Anyway, thanks for the replies....


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Unfortunately marijuana is so far down the list now, it's been decriminalized, without officially being decriminalized, ya know what I mean? Without a significant amount of weight you won't see much enforcement once in court.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I know it, like I said not really the crime of the century, but still a pain....I wasn't overly upset about the dispatchers response.....Kind of understandable in the snow storm....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Typical "citizen" calls for advice, gets the advice, then goes ahead and calls 911 anyways.

Tying up a 911 line just to confirm your thoughts is typical of the people we deal with.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

In all fairness, I dialed the business line, and you advised me to call as well....


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Foxy85 said:


> Any info.
> 
> I took out my dogs to goto the bathroom, about 15 minutes ago, and as soon as you step into the common area (hallway area) it reeks of marijuana. My question is this. I can narrow it down to the unit, so if I call Worcester P.D.,
> Thoughts?


Foxy,:smokin: what are you complaining about you were smoking for free


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe your neighbors are forced to smoke their 'bud' in their condo because their neighbor leaves his poodles' shit all over the yard.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

lol



sgtsmithers said:


> Maybe your neighbors are forced to smoke their 'bud' in their condo because their neighbor leaves his poodles' shit all over the yard.





Tuna said:


> Foxy,:smokin: what are you complaining about you were smoking for free


lol

My wife came up with the best response though.....

"Lets just move back to Uxbridge."


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

94c said:


> Any idea who they are?
> 
> Drop a dime to the drug unit. If it's somebody that they've had on their radar, you might get lucky.
> 
> ...





94c said:


> Typical "citizen" calls for advice, gets the advice, then goes ahead and calls 911 anyways.
> 
> Tying up a 911 line just to confirm your thoughts is typical of the people we deal with.


Foxy don't mind 94c he is Doctor 94c sometimes and Mister Ninety Four C after dark.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Foxy don't mind 94c he is Doctor 94c sometimes and Mister Ninety Four C after dark.


Compared to you...

*Everyone's* a doctor.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Foxy85 said:


> Any info.
> 
> Alright I live in Worcester, a decent little condo complex in the downtown area. As such, most of the owners are decent people, but some of the units are rented out to pieces of shit. Heres my story.
> 
> ...


Just saw this.. 
First off, there is NO SUCH THING as decent condos downtown. Secondly, the dipshits you're talking to on the phone are civilians w/ little to no knowledge or training.. You think they're no help on the phone? Try dealing w/ em on the radio.. Now as far as getting a cop to come to your condo for the smell of weed.. Dude we get dispatched for *everything*. There's, at most, 20 guys handling the calls for the whole city. So ya, like others have said you're low on the priority list. Have I been dispatched for the same thing? Yes. Will I again in the future? Yes.. Do I think it's a bullshit call? Yes but so are 99% of the calls we get sent on.. My thoughts? If it's really bothering you call Jose Rivera and have him call one of his **** gang unit buddies. Otherwise go knock on the door and burn a spliff /w em...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Just saw this..
> First off, there is NO SUCH THING as decent condos downtown. Secondly, the dipshits you're talking to on the phone are civilians w/ little to no knowledge or training.. You think they're no help on the phone? Try dealing w/ em on the radio.. Now as far as getting a cop to come to your condo for the smell of weed.. Dude we get dispatched for *everything*. There's, at most, 20 guys handling the calls for the whole city. So ya, like others have said you're low on the priority list. Have I been dispatched for the same thing? Yes. Will I again in the future? Yes.. Do I think it's a bullshit call? Yes but so are 99% of the calls we get sent on.. My thoughts? If it's really bothering you call Jose Rivera and have him call one of his **** gang unit buddies. Otherwise go knock on the door and burn a spliff /w em...


Man, there's a lot of anger there...


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow. I guess the dispatchers have issues in Worcester? Sheesh....

Anyway, thanks for the reply, for whatever reason the problem with my neighbors lit a fire under my ass, and I was pretty irritated....

Again thanks for the info.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Try calling the EPO's...im sure theyd love to help out a Court Officer...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Just saw this..
> First off, there is NO SUCH THING as decent condos downtown. Secondly, the dipshits you're talking to on the phone are civilians w/ little to no knowledge or training.. You think they're no help on the phone? Try dealing w/ em on the radio.. Now as far as getting a cop to come to your condo for the smell of weed.. Dude we get dispatched for *everything*. There's, at most, 20 guys handling the calls for the whole city. So ya, like others have said you're low on the priority list. Have I been dispatched for the same thing? Yes. Will I again in the future? Yes.. Do I think it's a bullshit call? Yes but so are 99% of the calls we get sent on.. My thoughts? If it's really bothering you call Jose Rivera and have him call one of his **** gang unit buddies. Otherwise go knock on the door and burn a spliff /w em...


Everytime I read Deuce's posts I laugh so hard I almost fall on the floor.

Speak as slow as you can and get your tinfoil out then you too can be a slow speaking Worcester Dispatcher.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

rg1283 said:


> Everytime I read Deuce's posts I laugh so hard I almost fall on the floor.
> 
> Speak as slow as you can and get your tinfoil out then you too can be a slow speaking Worcester Dispatcher.


Aww go on yer making me blush..

Sine buddy the anger keeps me warm and every day the embers get a stoke. For example; we actually do have a female dispatcher that *does* wear tinfoil on her head. She's as useless as they come, but they won't get rid of her. She can't dispactch for fire but it's ok to dispatch for us. That's the mentality of this place..


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Aww go on yer making me blush..
> 
> Sine buddy the anger keeps me warm and every day the embers get a stoke. For example; we actually do have a female dispatcher that *does* wear tinfoil on her head. She's as useless as they come, but they won't get rid of her. She can't dispactch for fire but it's ok to dispatch for us. That's the mentality of this place..


Love your partial reference from Red Dawn...

I know who you're talking about. My scanner picks up all your channels and it's a toss up whether I listen to WPD or Blue Collar Comedy on Sirius for my listening entertainment.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

SinePari said:


> it's a toss up whether I listen to WPD or Blue Collar Comedy on Sirius for my listening entertainment.


Definitely WPD, especially on a slow Sunday morning..


----------

